# rims for stock 17s



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

anyone know of any nice wheels that fit the stock 17 inch tires, i hate the look of hte factory 17s but i dont really want to spend 1000 + for new wheels and tires, actualy its more of not having 1000+ right now... anyone done this before? or looked into it?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Sporaclic said:


> anyone know of any nice wheels that fit the stock 17 inch tires, i hate the look of hte factory 17s but i dont really want to spend 1000 + for new wheels and tires, actualy its more of not having 1000+ right now... anyone done this before? or looked into it?


You wont get squat for under 1K with tires.. Mine were 1150.00 without tires.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:agree keep saving guy


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

i know, im saying keep the stock tires just get rims.. is it possible?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> You wont get squat for under 1K with tires.. Mine were 1150.00 without tires.


My Ronals, like yours but chromed, are due in the first of next week. Can't wait to see how they look.


JET


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Discount Tire has some less expensive Wheels. TSW's and such. My TSW's and the Michelins were about $1700.


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

well im just looking for wheels... not the whole set. im wondering if i can get wheels that fit stock 17 inch tires?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.groupawheels.com has some 17 in 8 and 9" widths for around $200.00 each. Look up their ROH wheels. I personnaly like the RT wheels. I am saving for those unless I get some crazy money and can get the VZ monaro's for the $1450 they are asking.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Or check the parts for sale on this forum,I have a set of Enkei's for $ 400.00


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

Though Tire Rack's website doesn't list anything but 18s for our car, I'm sure if you call them they can put together what you're looking for - they've always been very helpful when I've called in the past.


----------

